# my african fat tailed geckos



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

i recently got my self a new male and i have a spare female AFT both are in the breeding age and i cant wait till i breed them as i have done with my others as the male is albino so i should get some butifull colour hatchlings , , i always look forward to breeding season with them as they r my specialst reptile i specialise in i have a nice collection of 17 and are all trios in the ration of 1.2.0 other then my male thats now a 1.1 woth my spair female so shall be a good season next year


----------

